# UKBFF North-East Champs. Leeds, Sep 26



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a reminder that Leeds Town Hall will once again host this show on September 26.

There is a link to a poster and newsletter about the event at:

http://www.flex-europe.com/34.html

We are expecting lots of trade stands at this event and two of the North's best bodybuilders, reigning UK champs Pat Warner and Nana Manu, will be guest posing.

Lisa Cross, who will be two weeks out from the UK champs, will also be guest posing. She is going to impress people. FLEX is once again supporting the event.

The town hall is a great venue in the heart of a major city. We usually get about 1,000 people at this event and very much hope for another good turnout this year.

Most questions should be answered on the newsletter/poster but feel free to post questions about the event here.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll be doing this one, classics ;-)


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

il be there always a good show


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

We're probably going to have to remove quite a few seats downstairs at the town hall to accommodate all the sponsors (there could be as many as 10 stands this year).

It's a very large venue that with seats upstairs as well so it should be OK to pay on the door but if anyone wants to be sure and order tickets in advance (they can be collected on the door) then call 01423 877032.

thanks, John


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

By the way, anyone thinking of entering bodyfitness please note the UKBFF has done away with routines. I didn't realise this to the Birmingham show last weekend, when the new rule was implemented.

Competitors are now brought on individually and do a T-walk before lining up.

John


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

this is always an excellent show and a great turn out! looking forward to it!


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lee - come up and say hello. I don't think we've ever actually met. You're hard to recognise from your avatar - big muscles, not much hair... there will be a lot of that type around on Sunday.


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

All the best Kami, looking real good bro. See ya there


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

leeb said:


> this is always an excellent show and a great turn out! looking forward to it!


Yayyyy our anual meeting:thumb:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

good luck to all, esp the scots lol, big craig in the inter over 90's!! :2guns:

and kami and anyone ive missed

enjoy!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

i will be in the crowd watching/signing autographs.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ElfinTan said:


> Yayyyy our anual meeting:thumb:


haha


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I shall be there, cameras ready!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

any news from thisyet?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just heard kami (origin) came 1st in his class and has qualified for brits


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone know how big Craig did in the inter over 90's?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Haroldas compete?

what about Jordan?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i think but not too sure haroldas won the overall but from what my bro says he shouldnt have even won his class, said there were others in much better condition but he was just bigger, i wasnt there and havnt seen any pics so cant comment.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ok cheers mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

his facebook says he is the overall champ


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Haroldas was the overall champ, looking immense at 99kg with feathered quads and unbelievable mass.

Other highlights included Kami in the Classics, the bodyfitness winner and some tough intermediates classes.


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks to all who came to watch or support the event.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

in my humble opinion haroldas was off but his superior size and structure was too much for the others 2nd place was shredded no doubt but he just didnt have the overall shape and structure to match haroldas shame becaus ethe guy had obviously put the hard work in and was completely peeled in fact could possibly had the best condition of the show and to add insult to injury kerry kept getting his name wrong

to be fair all the top 3 were outstanding 3rd place had a good balance of shape structure and condition but was edged out by 2nds condition whilst in turn he was edged out by 1st size and structure

however if haroldas turns up at the british in that condition hell struggle

this is only my opinion so please feel free to flame away


----------



## diggler1000 (Sep 29, 2009)

any pics of the show??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> iv seen pics he was "just" under 100kg, just, and yes was ripped to shreds... haroldas, a handsome member here tipped him 1st lol


really how come he lost 11lbs of lean tissue in the last few weeks? as he was 110kg shredded a few weeks ago was'nt he Dutch 

what i don't get is some are saying he was shredded but members like BigBear who is a UKBFF judge says he was off??can't be both:whistling:


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> in my humble opinion haroldas was off but his superior size and structure was too much for the others 2nd place was shredded no doubt but he just didnt have the overall shape and structure to match haroldas shame becaus ethe guy had obviously put the hard work in and was completely peeled in fact could possibly had the best condition of the show and to add insult to injury kerry kept getting his name wrong
> 
> to be fair all the top 3 were outstanding 3rd place had a good balance of shape structure and condition but was edged out by 2nds condition whilst in turn he was edged out by 1st size and structure
> 
> ...


This is the way i saw it too, im no expert and never competed so my opinion means diddly squat. But i would give my left bollock to have a physique like haroldas. The guy was huge out massed all the others and looked great but for me the 2 guys in second and third were in better condition absolutely shredded.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> really how come he lost 11lbs of lean tissue in the last few weeks? as he was 110kg shredded a few weeks ago was'nt he Dutch
> 
> what i don't get is some are saying he was shredded but members like BigBear who is a UKBFF judge says he was off??can't be both:whistling:


he had striated lower quads but not much seperation in the upper thigh calfs were seperated some striation in chest when flexed he lacked detail but he has great full muscle bellies. abs were through but no real intercostal he managed to bring bits out in certain poses but they were flashes of what could have been if you know what i mean as opposed to the here and now it didnt help that the guys next to him were peeled

his back was thick and his lats are really low and full but again just lacked detail he did weigh in bang on 99 having said all this you cant take away from the guy he has a tremendous physique but i think he needs to be careful not to think that, thats all he needs to do he needs to come in sharper and stop trying to be a super heavy it will come in time

again only my humble opinion and by no means definative


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I was at the show yesterday on the front row and Haroldas was absolutley massive and yes he was a bit off condition but **** this guy is immense, and another two weeks and in my opinion you have the next Pro for the british finals.

Just like Zack stood out last year watch Haroldas this year. The best shape symetry and mass ive seen for ages ..


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I recognise you now big bear, i was sat directly behind your chair hahah . Do you compete also ?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

PAULSHEZ said:


> I recognise you now big bear,* i was sat directly* *behind your chair* hahah . Do you compete also ?


you poor bugger lol having to sit behind my fat hairy **** all day. No mate i dont compete playing with doing something next year in strongman but still trying t5o recover from this quad tear so made no decisions yet. you shouldve said hi


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

This was a great show only the second i have been to, a few good highlights, the young lad dancing to Micheal Jackson, Pat Warner and his nephew beat boxing, and Lisa cross looked amazing. Well done to all those that competed was a great day out for me and the missus.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> :thumb:
> 
> and may i add many here say they disagree with a judge, cant i? many can be lean in places not in others, this is a fair point. bigbear clearly knows alot more than me but but but but but if i then go head and tongs to get a judging place am i then all knowing, sadly not as even i have corrected so said top judges on anatomical wrongs wen they have written critiques, :thumb:
> 
> ...


completely agree with you judging is very subjective and just because someone judges it doesnt not suddenly give them the definative answer on what is the perfect physique i scored differently on quite a few occassions on sunday to the other judges (and im still on my trial) however im pretty sure if you had been there you would agree with what has been said on a sid enote with regards to his quads there was little seperation at all from the mid quad up it was definately a conditioning issue, this guy has so much potential its unreal in my humble opinion the british is his to lose, it will be errors on his part that will cost him the title if he brings what hes capable of he should be unstopable


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh id also like to thank mark felix for the deadlifting lessons great bloke really went out of his way to give me some tips and jez his hands are huge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PAULSHEZ said:


> I was at the show yesterday on the front row and Haroldas was absolutley massive and yes he was a bit off condition but **** this guy is immense, and another two weeks and in my opinion you have the next Pro for the british finals.
> 
> Just like Zack stood out last year watch Haroldas this year. The best shape symetry and mass ive seen for ages ..


paul i disagree i think that if he gets past Cecil then he will be stopped by Alvin who has the size and now the detail he slightly lacked last year against Zack but as i always say no one can predict the placings until they are stood next to each other......



dutch_scott said:


> :thumb:
> 
> if u refer to my post i thought he was 101 at the brits, thus 10kg =111kg,
> 
> ...


Dutch Cmon mate you are one of the first to correct something someone has said when they have mentioned an athlete who does not measure up......you did say Haroldas was 110kg shredded if you changed this to 101kg then i never saw it......but then i did place a smiley on the end of my post.....

as for disagreeing with a judge who said anything about you not having an opinion? more than you gave the impression that haraldas was on the money.....i only asked who was wrong as you know there is a huge difference from being "ripped to shreds" and being off to be fair to me they are not close looks on a physique.....

so you can put your "big book of Pro's bodyparts" down and take the post as it was intended....not a dig...

i like Haroldas physique i would be stupid to not but he he is not the next coming...many said this after his Leeds show in 2008 but then he turned up to the finals and did nothing compared to what many expected him to do......yes have an opinion but at least keep it real(that goes to everyone not just touchy Dutch  )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> :lol:
> 
> true im all for being off and saying it but was a qual and i feel sum guys need to come in on point just to qual where some know they are good enuff but need fine tuning, i often agree with your take on physiques and if he was off i think hes held this condition for 2 weeks as pics i saw he was very tight from lower lats to knees from reverse?
> 
> ...


i mentioned Zack's condition at the welsh i said he was better than he was the year before at the brits but needed to be better to win at the brits...haroldas is not getting a rough ride we like you are offering an opinion on him and his physique no more or less valid don't you agree


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh he has a real stage presence and was quite funny in the posedown messing around with the guy that came 3rd doing most musc face to face he seems a genuine nice bloke quite quiet but really came alive on stage by the way do you know what the deal is with the sabre? a guy dressed like a 1930's pimp (sorry best way i could describe him) handed him a sabre when he won the overall


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Craig Anderson Inter's over 90kg class. Anyone know?


----------



## diggler1000 (Sep 29, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Craig Anderson Inter's over 90kg class. Anyone know?


Craig won his class mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

diggler1000 said:


> Craig won his class mate


Superb, go on the big man!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

if the guy won and he wasnt at his best then he has two weeks to come in more.

Maybe if he won it on sheer size alone, then thats a clue as to what the other competitors who had the condition should be doing for next years show!!


----------



## Musclewriter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lisa's improvements are phenomenal. She has one of the best British female physiques I have seen and is an excellent poser. We were thrilled with her performance.

In addition Pat Warner gave one of the most innovative routines I've ever seen and Nana is class.


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Craig Anderson won the intermediate over 90"s only 2 in class other lad was a big lad also easily over 100kg, didnt have the size,aesthetics or condition to match Craig. Done great after a 12 year abscence from stage!

Small side note, one of the worst judging decisions i seen in a long time was the intermediates under 90"s the fella that placed 2nd was robbed blind... real stand out winner in all areas in his class, a spitting image (smaller) version of Anthony Bale.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Craig Anderson won the intermediate over 90"s only 2 in class other lad was a big lad also easily over 100kg, didnt have the size,aesthetics or condition to match Craig. Done great after a 12 year abscence from stage!
> 
> Small side note, one of the worst judging decisions i seen in a long time was the intermediates under 90"s the fella that placed 2nd was robbed blind... real stand out winner in all areas in his class, a spitting image (smaller) version of Anthony Bale.


Is Craig doing the finals Ian? Would almost be sacrilage not to, I mean he is ready, its only 2 weeks or so away...

Make him do it!!!


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

He should do it, he has been told as much. Give him a day or 2 of chocolate then back on diet... should be good to go!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Heat01 said:


> Craig Anderson won the intermediate over 90"s only 2 in class other lad was a big lad also easily over 100kg, didnt have the size,aesthetics or condition to match Craig. Done great after a 12 year abscence from stage!
> 
> Small side note, one of the worst judging decisions i seen in a long time was the intermediates under 90"s the fella that placed 2nd was robbed blind... real stand out winner in all areas in his class, a spitting image (smaller) version of Anthony Bale.


Totally agree here, my Mrs and i were shocked at that one he looked a different class, big lean full and shredded very very nice physique.


----------



## diggler1000 (Sep 29, 2009)

Any pictures of the show?


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Also Tupperware sales must be going through the rough, the other half could not believe how many of the spectators had so much Tupperware on them packed with chicken, green beans and broccoli, it goes to show the dedication of a lot of the athletes and enthusiast, while we went to the Mexican burrito bar over the road! lol!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Heat01 said:


> Small side note, one of the worst judging decisions i seen in a long time was the intermediates under 90"s the fella that placed 2nd was robbed blind... real stand out winner in all areas in his class, a spitting image (smaller) version of Anthony Bale.


if this is the guy im thinking quite lightly tanned shaved head?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> if this is the guy im thinking quite lightly tanned shaved head?


is this the one where in the prejudge he looked stand out winner,(blue pants) but in the evening one of the others had put a tan on and suddenly looked a real threat , and won? if so im guessing the judges could see it even without the tan, whereas to the audience he'd be under the radar....

Lisa cross AWESOME , unbelievable. The bodyfitness winner too, very professional for her first show, could be one to watch at notts!

of course the highlight was Kami Classic not that im biased or anything

edit to say WHOOPS this is liz, i forgot to log kami out (AGAIN!)


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Origin said:


> is this the one where in the prejudge he looked stand out winner,(blue pants) but in the evening one of the others had put a tan on and suddenly looked a real threat , and won? if so im guessing the judges could see it even without the tan, whereas to the audience he'd be under the radar....
> 
> Lisa cross AWESOME , unbelievable. The bodyfitness winner too, very professional for her first show, could be one to watch at notts!
> 
> ...


jez after a while liz they all merge into one if its who im thinking off i can remember where he got marked down but want to make sure its the right guy before i say anything

wouldnt want to talk about the wrong guy lol


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Any pics of the show??


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Big bear,

He was the guy that when they called out the top 3 finalists, they made a mistake calling out a lad in error, then he came on, yeah totally shaved head, really was spitting image of Anthony Bale winner of overall Nabba UK last year. Looked a stand out both day and night in his class under 90 intermediate.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

New reply, then click on the little paperclip to add attachments.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Heat01 said:


> Craig Anderson won the intermediate over 90"s only 2 in class other lad was a big lad also easily over 100kg, didnt have the size,aesthetics or condition to match Craig. Done great after a 12 year abscence from stage!
> 
> Small side note, one of the worst judging decisions i seen in a long time was the intermediates under 90"s the fella that placed 2nd was robbed blind... real stand out winner in all areas in his class, a spitting image (smaller) version of Anthony Bale.


the guy in craigs class weighed in at 99kg mate it was craig who told me,super chuffed for the big chap,cant wait to see pics,i think he will do well at the Brits


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

congratulations to darren rook new shapers gym grimsby. Placed second in inter!s under 80kgs but was that close judges gave him invite to the finals. Fanstastic shape and condition well done mate!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Heat01 said:


> Big bear,
> 
> He was the guy that when they called out the top 3 finalists, they made a mistake calling out a lad in error, then he came on, yeah totally shaved head, really was spitting image of Anthony Bale winner of overall Nabba UK last year. Looked a stand out both day and night in his class under 90 intermediate.


cant speak for the other judges i had him 1st however he had a distended stomach which looked like gh (been told since that that is not the case with him) he needs to learn to keep it held in as they mark down if they suspect gh belly also he was a little soft in the back and lacked size in his back they are the only things i could pull so thats where i think(and this is only my opinion) he could have lost points however if he can get a little tighter in the back i see no reason why he couldnt reverse the decision at the british


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

hi big bear, how do the judges tell the difference between a suspected "gh belly" and a bloated belly from carbing up? cheers


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

Does it really matter??.......it will cause that competitor to be marked down either way surely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

surely a big belly is a big bell whatever the cause. either way they look crap!


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

if i had a bloated belly from carbing up and got marked down for a suspected gh gut and i hadnt used gh then i would not be too chuffed like, so yeah it matters


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

pflx said:


> if i had a bloated belly from carbing up and got marked down for a suspected gh gut and i hadnt used gh then i would not be too chuffed like, so yeah it matters


even if its bloated from carbing up its still bloated.

i mean whos gona go 'dont worry about the gut ' its only carbing up!

or 'mines not carbing up its gh, cost me a fortune'

either way, its a bloated midsection:thumbup1:


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

question still for big bear plz


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

A distended gut for any reason is never going to do aesthetics any favours... a lot of times it is down to poor control, bad carbup choices... eitehr way, cause irrelevant, all looks the same, ie, detracts from physique and should generally go against athlete.

Thats IMO tho, not a judge.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yup. a distended belly is a distended belly. judges hardly sit and decide whether its cos of carb up or drugs.....


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

Totally agree rs007, its just if they are marked down for distended gut then fair enough but if its just for a gh gut then how do they tell?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

pflx said:


> Totally agree rs007, its just if they are marked down for distended gut then fair enough but if its just for a gh gut then how do they tell?


i think what he is saying is that cause is irrelavent, you will be marked down regardless


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> cant speak for the other judges i had him 1st however he had a distended stomach which looked like gh (been told since that that is not the case with him) he needs to learn to keep it held in as they mark down if they suspect gh belly also he was a little soft in the back and lacked size in his back they are the only things i could pull so thats where i think(and this is only my opinion) he could have lost points however if he can get a little tighter in the back i see no reason why he couldnt reverse the decision at the british


cant believe the 'gh belly' thing still gets passed about when the actual proof of its existence is little to none.

Look at James L getting slated for it when he competed in his recent pro show when he,wait for it,doesnt even use GH..........

heaven forbid people engage the old brain for a second and think about the amount of room in the gut the sheer monsterous amounts of carbs and food are gnr take up.

Think about it,sit 3kg of carbs from clean sources on a table in front of you,1kg of oats is around 600g carbs alone,now imagine trying to ingest about 6kg worth of oats as a carb up as many day and let me see how many guys can keep their guts composed after that whilst standing there in their tan n trunks


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

totally agree weeman, as soon as anyone see's a full belly its like oh no gh gut, just wondering if beer bellys are actually gh guts aswell lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dunno about now, but i remember reading James L's PED use appx 2-3 years ago and he had daliy doses of GH nd slin in it then. Not a clue about the GH gut stuff though


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Dunno about now, but i remember reading James L's PED use appx 2-3 years ago and he had daliy doses of GH nd slin in it then. Not a clue about the GH gut stuff though


yeah he stopped it since then,Daz Ball apparently the same.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

i did this show, was a tough class in the under 80's inters. the winner was in outstanding condition


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

pflx said:


> hi big bear, how do the judges tell the difference between a suspected "gh belly" and a bloated belly from carbing up? cheers


they cant maybe i couldve chosen a better phrasing, he losts points due to a distended stomach but again i must add this is only my opinion i can not speak for the other judges


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dazc said:


> i did this show, was a tough class in the under 80's inters. the winner was in outstanding condition


this is gonna really upset you then jermaine who won the class dieted for 3 days the guys got sick genetics


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

weeman said:


> cant believe the 'gh belly' thing still gets passed about when the actual proof of its existence is little to none.
> 
> Look at James L getting slated for it when he competed in his recent pro show when he,wait for it,doesnt even use GH..........
> 
> ...


good point and like i said in an earlier reply it may have been nieve of me to label it a gh belly and i would have been better to say distended stomach


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

cheers big bear


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> this is gonna really upset you then jermaine who won the class dieted for 3 days the guys got sick genetics


not in the slightest, for a number of reasons i wont go into here.

he should use those genetics to build some calfs and legs, and get himself to the british.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dazc said:


> not in the slightest, for a number of reasons i wont go into here.
> 
> he should use those genetics to build some calfs and legs, and get himself to the british.


already told him, hes well aware what he needs to do its down to him to do the work now


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

are there any pics from this show knocking around yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weeman said:


> cant believe the 'gh belly' thing still gets passed about when the actual proof of its existence is little to none.
> 
> Look at James L getting slated for it when he competed in his recent pro show when he,wait for it,doesnt even use GH..........
> 
> ...


Well said brain...... :thumb:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

XJPX said:


> are there any pics from this show knocking around yet?


Roger Shelley and Eric Guy have some on facebook.


----------



## hossin_bazoo (Feb 21, 2012)

How Can I apply to competition ,,,i wanna apply it in first time im living newcastle any body can help me ?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

hossin_bazoo said:


> How Can I apply to competition ,,,i wanna apply it in first time im living newcastle any body can help me ?


Fill in an entry form, link below and you can also get membership with the UKBFF through another form also on the link.

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/forms.html


----------



## hossin_bazoo (Feb 21, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Fill in an entry form, link below and you can also get membership with the UKBFF through another form also on the link.
> 
> http://www.ukbff.co.uk/forms.html


thnx for said that is must important first im going to member ship after that going to entry?


----------



## hossin_bazoo (Feb 21, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Fill in an entry form, link below and you can also get membership with the UKBFF through another form also on the link.
> 
> http://www.ukbff.co.uk/forms.html


thnx for said that i have more question unfortunately im not british citizen ,,,im refuges just i have id card can i apply to any competition ?


----------



## hossin_bazoo (Feb 21, 2012)

thnx for said that unfortunately im not british citizen im refuge just i have ide card in home office can i apply in any competition ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hossin_bazoo said:


> thnx for said that unfortunately im not british citizen im refuge just i have ide card in home office can i apply in any competition ?


you dont have to be a citizen but you need to be a permanent resident, 3 years i think, contact ukbff and they will advise you [email protected] or phone +44 (0)151 931 4090


----------

